# Video: Polizei bitte um Mithilfe - Giftanschlag im Rossbach in Altdorf



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Video: Polizei bitte um Mithilfe 
Giftanschlag im Rossbach in Altdorf​*



Die Badische Zeitung meldet einen "Giftanschlag" im Rossbach in Altdorf:
200 tote Fische im Rossbach in Altdorf


10 Kilo Chlorgranulat wurden auf einer Länge von ca. 150 entsorgt,   die Feuerwehr Ettenheim und der Gefahrenzug der Feuerwehr Lahr waren vor Ort.

Bachbett, der Gehweg alles war mit betroffen, am schlimmsten das Granulat, das sich an Wasserpflanzen absetzte. 

Der extrem überhöhte PH-Wert führte dann wohl auch zu einem Fischsterben. 

Der Pächter sah keinen großen wirtschaftlichen Schaden, da er den Bach wohl eh nicht befischte. 

Aber er sah auch den Umweltschaden.

Den schätzte auch die Polizei als entsprechend ein, so dass Ermittlungen wegen einer  einer schweren Umweltstraftat aufgenommen wurden und verschiedene Proben gesichert.

Die Polizei bittet laut Badischer Zeitung auch um Mithilfe und sucht Zeugen (http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ettenheim/200-tote-fische-im-rossbach-in-altdorf--138459190.html):


> _Zeugen, die möglicherweise bereits in der Nacht zum Sonntag Beobachtungen gemacht haben, werden gebeten, sich mit der Polizei in Lahr unter  *07821/277-0 *in Verbindung zu setzen._



Dazu gibts auch ein Video der BZ von vor Ort.





---------------------------------------------------​Mal unabhängig vom wirtschaftlichen Schaden ist es eine Granatensauerei, was alles in Gewässern "entsorgt" wird. 

Ob Firmen oder Privatleute, alles Mögliche wird ins Wasser gehauen. vom ausspülen oder Unfällen bei Biogasanlagen bis hin zum entsorgen von Lackresten etc..

Ich finde es gut, wenn auch wie hier bei "kleineren" Fällen ohne größeren wirtschaftlichen Schaden die Polizei anscheinend hart ermittelt. 

Vielleicht können wir mit der Veröffentlichung mithelfen, einen Zeugen zu entdecken..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Polizei bitte um Mithilfe - Giftanschlag im Rossbach in Altdorf*

Hammer und offensichtlich mitten im Dorf, normalerweise suchen solche "Entsorger" wohl eher abgelegene Stellen auf.
Eventuell sollte man mal schauen wer in der Umgebung einen Pool hat, oder hatte?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Polizei bitte um Mithilfe - Giftanschlag im Rossbach in Altdorf*

guter Hinweis mit dem Pool..

Wo wird denn sonst noch das Zeug eingesetzt???


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Polizei bitte um Mithilfe - Giftanschlag im Rossbach in Altdorf*

Wird glaube ich teilweise auch als ne Art Industriereiniger verwendet

--> also um irgendwelche übelst organisch verkrusteten Sachen "freizuätzen" und dabei alles bis runter auf Mikroben-Level zu killen.

So ne Art Mega-Ultra-Keimfrei-Rohrfrei, sozusagen. 

Ich kannte mal jemand, der in einem großen Klärwerk gearbeitet hat - der hat damals von so Aggro-Allestod-Zeug auf Chlorbasis erzählt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Polizei bitte um Mithilfe - Giftanschlag im Rossbach in Altdorf*

bäääh, hört sich übel an


----------



## Deep Down (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Polizei bitte um Mithilfe - Giftanschlag im Rossbach in Altdorf*

An so ein Chlorzeuch für nen Pool musste ich auch gleich denken! 10 Kg ist ja auch nicht mal eben ne Portion überflüssiger Abflussfrei!


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Polizei bitte um Mithilfe - Giftanschlag im Rossbach in Altdorf*

Das ist übel, riecht übel und wirkt übel - mit dem Zeug könnte Don Corleone locker jemanden "verflüssigen" :q

Aber ohne Witz: Der Kram ist höchst gesundheitsgefährdend. Extremst ätzend und ausgasend, vor allem bei Kontakt mit Wasser.

Die Klärwerk-Jungs mussten da immer Schutzkleidung anziehen - und taten dies auch absolut freiwillig

--> die hatten trotz häufigen Umgangs damit immer noch gehörigen Respekt vor dem Zeug.

Schon im trockenen Zustand beim Sack-Auskippen --> bloß keinen "Staub" davon einatmen, bewirkt quasi sofortigen "Schleimhaut-Tod". 

Da sind daher nicht nur die Dämpfe gefährlich, sondern auch trockene Mini-Partikel

--> die machen bei Kontakt mit Feuchtigkeit (z. B. Schleimhäute der Atemwege) sofort übelste Ätz-Action.

Geht von der Atemwegs-Ätzwirkung her in Richtung Senfgas & Co. Ein absolut unlustiger Gefahrenstoff

--> quasi Chlorgas im bröseligen Festzustand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Polizei bitte um Mithilfe - Giftanschlag im Rossbach in Altdorf*

na, das wird ja immer "besser" - bääääh...


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Polizei bitte um Mithilfe - Giftanschlag im Rossbach in Altdorf*

Wenn Du das futterst, scheint Dir buchstäblich die Sonne aus dem Arsch - da dann direkt von oben durch Dich durch 

Quasi ein nachhaltiges Oral-Trockenklistier = Entfernung von Verstopfung durch Atomisierung aller Kaldaunen 

Oder wie damals nach dem Attentat auf Kennedy gerüchteweise aus bestimmten Kreisen verlautbar wurde:

"Wenn Du willst, dass ein Hund aufhört, mit dem Schwanz zu wedeln, hacke nicht den Schwanz ab - sondern den Kopf"


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Polizei bitte um Mithilfe - Giftanschlag im Rossbach in Altdorf*

Industriereiniger und/oder Desinfektor wird aber in flüssiger Form verwendet. Meistens.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Polizei bitte um Mithilfe - Giftanschlag im Rossbach in Altdorf*

Das kann durchaus sein - der Klärwerks-Typ erzählte damals jedenfalls immer was von Granulat.


----------



## Jose (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Video: Polizei bitte um Mithilfe - Giftanschlag im Rossbach in Altdorf*

willst ja wissen "wat noch". sag ich auch mal chlorgas...
soll jeder selber nachschauen so 1914-1918

wollte nur meinen senf (gas) dazu tun

man kann nur böswillig sein oder fahrlässig dumm, chlorfreisetzendes  zu 'releasen'.

evtl. ein angler mit veralgtem pool?


----------

